# Suicide: Taking Care of Yourself after an Attempt



## Halo (Jun 22, 2007)

A good resource/pamphlet.

Suicide: Taking Care of Yourself after an Attempt


----------



## Into The Light (Jun 22, 2007)

that's a great link, thanks for posting.


----------



## Halo (Jun 23, 2007)

Your welcome


----------

